# Device reporting with AICD procedure



## toeknee713 (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you report the introducer sheaths along with AICD insertion?  I'm having some issues with an acct and I couldn't find any guidelines.  Our surgery dept reported the sheaths on an AICD insertion, but we're getting an error that it's looking for a different procedure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dpumford (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello!  When we code for our ICD implants we code 33249, the leads are included in this code, then you have 71090-26 for fluoroscopy and if DFT tesing  is done then 93641-26 is also coded.

With out seeing the report Its had to say what the sheath is being used for.  But just guessing, it could be have been used for placement of the leads and that is included in the 33249.  

What procedure code did they use for the sheath?  Just curious!

Hope this helps!


----------

